
Three Strange Definitions of Computer Programming - acangiano
http://www.igniteseattle.com/2010/03/ron-burk-three-strange-definitions-of-computer-programming/
======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > Legendary computer scientist Edsger Dijkstra once said:
      > "Computer Science is no more about computers than
      > astronomy is about telescopes." But if programming
      > is not about the computers, what IS it about?
    

Well there is an instant misrepresentation. Dijkstra referred to "Computer
Science" and this is instantly morphed into "programming." Clear and distinct
separations, or at least definitions, of these is the first step to
understanding what Dijkstra was talking about.

